# Is gbatemp "safe"?



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

I mean, I know it's a trustable website, I've been here for over 4 years
But I noticed that sometime, the url begins with HTTP, and sometime, with HTTPS
I dont know what's triggering it, but it seems to add the s at random times

Again, I know it's safe, it's just curiosity


----------



## Costello (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I mean, I know it's a trustable website, I've been here for over 4 years
> But I noticed that sometime, the url begins with HTTP, and sometime, with HTTPS
> I dont know what's triggering it, but it seems to add the s at random times
> 
> Again, I know it's safe, it's just curiosity


Everything is HTTPS now, even if you click an HTTP link it'll take you to the HTTPS version.
It's as safe as any other average HTTPS site.

if you go run this test https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/ which an industry standard you'll find that we get an A rating:


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2018)

GBATemp is run by a secret admin (who is me) and @Costello doesn't know this. I can safely say that the site is very safe.
In all seriousness, I did notice that the Temp does bring up this warning under the latest Firefox (on Manjaro Linux)


----------



## Jayro (Mar 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> GBATemp is run by a secret admin (who is me) and @Costello doesn't know this. I can safely say that the site is very safe.
> In all seriousness, I did notice that the Temp does bring up this warning under the latest Firefox (on Manjaro Linux)
> View attachment 117865


A girl running Linux... Dream come true. <3


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> GBATemp is run by a secret admin (who is me) and @Costello doesn't know this. I can safely say that the site is very safe.
> In all seriousness, I did notice that the Temp does bring up this warning under the latest Firefox (on Manjaro Linux)
> View attachment 117865


That is sadly unavoidable on a forum that allows embedding external images, but it doesn't make the site any less secure.
On the portal and on the main forum page that doesn't appear, it only appears in threads and blog posts etc. due to embedded images.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That is sadly unavoidable on a forum that allows embedding external images, but it doesn't make the site any less secure.
> On the portal and on the main forum page that doesn't appear, it only appears in threads and blog posts etc. due to embedded images.


You are right, it does not appear on the main page. Interesting, I'll keep an eye on this on the other forums I visit.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> GBATemp is run by a secret admin (who is me) and @Costello doesn't know this. I can safely say that the site is very safe.
> In all seriousness, I did notice that the Temp does bring up this warning under the latest Firefox (on Manjaro Linux)
> View attachment 117865


just noticed, I have this warning too


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 18, 2018)

Wouldnt sweat over it, they dont hold your banking details here lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

mech said:


> Wouldnt sweat over it, they dont hold your banking details here lol.


as i said, I know this site is safe, it was just pure curiosity


----------



## Costello (Mar 18, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That is sadly unavoidable on a forum that allows embedding external images, but it doesn't make the site any less secure.
> On the portal and on the main forum page that doesn't appear, it only appears in threads and blog posts etc. due to embedded images.


what he said.

This happens if your HTTPS page includes contents from HTTP sites.
On a community-based site like ours it's difficult to completely prevent embedding of HTTP resources.
But it doesn't make the site any less safe.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

Costello said:


> what he said.
> 
> This happens if your HTTPS page includes contents from HTTP sites.
> On a community-based site like ours it's difficult to completely prevent embedding of HTTP resources.
> But it doesn't make the site any less safe.


cool,thanks for the answer


----------

